# Wo gibts einen Mönch ?



## teichberni (20. Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
ich bin ganz neu hier, und ich erhoffe mir endlich Antworten und Informationen zu finden, hinter denen ich bislang vergeblich her bin.
Ich habe einen ca. 400 m² großen Naturteich, der über einen daneben langlaufenden Bach gespeist wird. Die Verbindung läuft über einen Mönch. Dieser Mönch ist aus Holz, uralt, morsch und ausser Funktion. Nun hab ich versucht im Netz einen neuen Mönch ,bzw. Verkäufer desselben zu finden--
vergeblich---> ich finde alles : Unterwasserbeleuchtung,Springbrunnen,Filter aller Art-- aber keinen Mönch. Ein Fertigteil aus Beton sollte es aus Gewichtsgründen nicht sein.
Ich hörte was von Kunststoffformteilen...??
Wer weiss was ?? Was macht Sinn ? Bitte um Eure Hilfe ! 
Gruß Teichberni


----------



## Olli.P (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts einen Mönch ?*

Hallo berni,


:willkommen  bei den Teich :crazy 


Ich bin da anscheinend nicht auf dem laufenden. Aber was ist ein Mönch?? Das hab ich in Verbindung mit Technik ja noch nie gehört. Ich bringe einen Mönch nur mit einem Kloster in Verbindung...... 

Hast mal ein Bild von dem Mönch 

Wie man Bilder in einem Beitrag einfügt kannst du hier nachlesen. 

Und hast du vielleicht auch einen Vornamen aus dem richtigen Leben?? Das ist hier wie in einer großen Familie. Also alles ein wenig persönlicher


----------



## wp-3d (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts einen Mönch ?*

Hi Olli

Ein Teichmönch siehe letztes Bild: http://www.nitsche-kt.de/fischereitechnik/schlachttechnik.html


----------



## teichberni (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts einen Mönch ?*

Hallo Olaf, 
ein Mönch regelt den Wasserstand im Teich, ermöglicht Wasser aufzustauen oder abzulassen. Im prinzip einen viereckiger Kasten,an den das rohr zum Bach angeschlossen ist , je nach Wasserstand 1-2m hoch. Drinnen befinden sich Schienen, in die man Schotten einschieben kann, die den Wasserstand dann halten. Also : Wasserstand im Bach hoch- Schotten ziehen- Wasser läuft in den Teich -Teich dann voll-Schotten in gewünschter höhe wieder rein-Teich aufgefüllt.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## sternhausen (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts einen Mönch ?*

Halloteichberni
Warum baust du dir den Mönch nicht selbst?
wer solch einen super großen Teich besitzt hat doch auch handwerkliches Geschick.
Vielleicht könntest du ja deinen alten,morschen Mönch als Muster verwenden.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Olli.P (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts einen Mönch ?*

Hi,


Super, ich weiß jetzt was ein Mönch ist, und der Bernd hat 'ne Adresse wo er nachfragen was das ding kostet  

Er sollte den Mönch doch da kaufen können oder


----------



## newman71 (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts einen Mönch ?*

Hallo, 
für meine Ausschreibungen nehme ich meistens die Mönche der Fa.
Rieder & Sohn (www.riederundsohn.de) . Die gibts in allen Größen und Ausführungen. Sind Fertigteile und leicht zu versetzen.  
Gruß, Uwe


----------

